# Re: Oppo BDP-93



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

*Re: Oppo BDP-93*

From what I understand, they've eliminated the stereo analog out. One of my favorite features on the 83-SE.
It is time for them to get more internet and streaming capability though.

I understand that they also have a higher-performance replacement for the 83-SE in the works.


----------

